# Muzzle Loader under $500...?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Looking to replace an old "Knight" muzzle loader, got tired of the misfires from the small caps, and hassle to break it down for cleaning. I am interested in one of the new models with a shotgun primer, and preferably a break over for loading and cleaning. What are the best brands under $500 >>? Thxs for opinions, AH2


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Just so your aware, my dad got a conversion kit for his knight from caps to a 209... doesn't help with the breakdown and cleaning, but an option to consider...


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

numerous
I would go w/ CVA...optima or check the Accura
can possibly pick up an Encore for that price....I got lucky and got one much cheaper......


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

don't know if inlines are legal there but if they are you might look at the cva accura v2 in ss bulgara 27" fluted barrel. I have one of them and knock on wood but so far I haven't had that 1st miss fire. the breach plug can be removed by hand even after several shots. makes it a breeze to clean. check them out before buying.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Either a CVA Accura or the Optima are nice rifles
So is the Thompson Center Encore. 
For the $500 budget, you should be able to come up with a very clean LNIB Encore. Possibly in stainless.

FWIW jacer6725 just had a like new Encore listed on OGF Marketplace for $450.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/thompson-center-encore-50-caliber-muzzeloader.302812/


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

CVA Optima V2. Scoped package $365.00 from muzzleloaders.com . Nice gun very accurate, has the features and price tag you are looking for.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm with fastwater and love the T/C encore platform. .50 cal barrel for muzzleloading and I can change it to my 45-70 gov barrel in a couple minutes. Frame runs $350 and another $200-$300 for the barrel which makes that one for sale a heck of a good deal. No more buying guns, just barrels!! Quite a selection of stocks and fore-ends to get it all decked out.

Muzzleloader barrel:









45-70 gov't barrel:


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

saugmon said:


> I'm with fastwater and love the T/C encore platform. .50 cal barrel for muzzleloading and I can change it to my 45-70 gov barrel in a couple minutes. Frame runs $350 and another $200-$300 for the barrel which makes that one for sale a heck of a good deal. No more buying guns, just barrels!! Quite a selection of stocks and fore-ends to get it all decked out.
> 
> Muzzleloader barrel:
> 
> ...


Saugmon,

Looks like you're shooting the exact components I'm using in my Encore.
Even the Rem STS primers.
Those are 250grn SST's aren't they?

At any rate, what BH 209 powder charge does yours prefer?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Another encore fan. Love the gun. I use it during gun season. Tack driver. In reality I should just sell my slug gun. Softer shooting and way more accurate.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

100 grain BH and 250 gr SST's.Midway has both the 250 gr and 300 gr 20 pk hornady sabots for $11.99

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...-grain-low-drag-super-shock-tip-sst-box-of-20

Walmart had 3 different styles of the cva's. $250-$350 or so.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a encore and the cva accura v2. and after using the v2 I've pretty much retired the encore. the v2 shoots just as good if not better than the encore. and the v2 is much easier to clean. just remove the breach plug by hand and start cleaning. I was using the encore and my older brother bought me the v2 for Christmas a few yrs ago and that's how I ended up with both guns.

but I have to say the encore is a very nice rifle. it would be my second choice after the v2.

please let us know which rifle you choose.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

The speed breech plug on the v2 is a nice feature. And yes, something the Encore doesn't offer.
The T/C Endeavor and I believe the Omega offers it though.

That's a good price on those SST's saugmon. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I've got a buddy wanting to sell a Rem 700. 50ca. ML , It comes with 2 stocks Laminate and synthetic. $450


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> I've got a buddy wanting to sell a Rem 700. 50ca. ML , It comes with 2 stocks Laminate and synthetic. $450


And the Rem 700, 50cal. ML is accurate with the right load and can be modified to use either a .25 or .32 primed pistol casing/brass as a primer making it very effective for shooting BH 209 out of. Using the BH209 really changes the cleaning of the 700 from a pain to a breeze. 
Lundy here on OGF had his done by Fred Arnold in Marrietta,Oh. and was very satisfied with the results. I'm sure if Lundy sees this, he'll chime in with further details.
I've yet to send mine to have it done but plan on it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> The speed breech plug on the v2 is a nice feature. And yes, something the Encore doesn't offer.
> The T/C Endeavor and I believe the Omega offers it though.
> 
> That's a good price on those SST's saugmon. Thanks for the heads up.


i can remove the breech plug in my T/C Encore pro hunter by hand. 1/4 turn and it pulls right out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> i can remove the breech plug in my T/C Encore pro hunter by hand. 1/4 turn and it pulls right out.


Just saw where the Pro Hunter FX model also offers the ' removeable by hand ' speed breech plug.
Is yours the FX model?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Just saw where the Pro Hunter FX model also offers the ' removeable by hand ' speed breech plug.
> Is yours the FX model?


 nope, just plain old matte stainless barrel.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've shot my accura v2 at the range several times with many shots being fired. and the breach plug is easy to remove by hand. they have so much confidence in the breach plug coming out by hand that they don't even have a wrench to remove it. mine has never stuck on me even after firing several shots at the range.

and with the bergara barrel it is the most accurate ml I have owned. I have a tc omega and a encore but I choose to use the accura v2.
Sherman

ps please let us know which rifle you choose. the tc encore and the omega are both great rifles. and I'm sure there's other great rifles out there for under 500.00. but until I find a better mouse trap I'll be using the accura v2.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> nope, just plain old matte stainless barrel.


Did it come that way or is that breech plug something you bought additional?
Is it possible for you to take a pics. of it and post?
The reason I'm asking is on my T/C Encore Pro Hunter, it has a speed breach that comes out with 1/4 turn but the end of the breech plug is hexed and you have to use a wrench to do the 1/4 turn. I'm wondering if a plug like yours would work in mine.
I've checked online and can't find one for the Encore Pro Hunter. But do see one for the Pro Hunter FX model.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> nope, just plain old matte stainless barrel.


OK...just got off the phone with customer service at T/C. According to them, about 4-5yrs ago the headspace was changed on the Encore Pro Hunter and it DOES now come shipped with the hand removeable speed breech plug. The Encore Pro Hunters prior to that came with a breech plug like mine with the hexed head which requires a wrench to remove.
Since the headspace is different on the older models from the newer ones, the breech plugs are not interchangeable and there is no aftermarket hand removeable B/P's made for the older models.

So...to sum things up, I was wrong in my original statement that the T/C Encore Pro Hunter doesn't offer the 'hand removeable' speed breech plug. They do.

Thanks for the correction ezbite.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> OK...just got off the phone with customer service at T/C. According to them, about 4-5yrs ago the headspace was changed on the Encore Pro Hunter and it DOES now come shipped with the hand removeable speed breech plug. The Encore Pro Hunters prior to that came with a breech plug like mine with the hexed head which requires a wrench to remove.
> Since the headspace is different on the older models from the newer ones, the breech plugs are not interchangeable and there is no aftermarket hand removeable B/P's made for the older models.
> 
> So...to sum things up, I was wrong in my original statement that the T/C Encore Pro Hunter doesn't offer the 'hand removeable' speed breech plug. They do.
> ...


 wasnt trying to correct you, i was just saying mine is removable by hand. it was one of the reasons i purchased it in the first place.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> wasnt trying to correct you, i was just saying mine is removable by hand. it was one of the reasons i purchased it in the first place.


I know you weren't. Didn't take it personally.
Besides, if I'm wrong about something, I don't take offense at all when someone politely calls me on it.
Thanks to you, I learned something new today...and I appreciate it. 
Guess I'll have to stick with my 'old' version of the Pro Mag breech plug. 
I'd consider trading it on a newer model but I've got this one tweaked just the way I want it which included installing an oversized hinge pin. 
Again...thanks for peeking my curiosity enough to finally make a call to T/C and finding out once and for all about the breech plug situation on the Pro Hunter.


----------

